

Show HN: Curate video playlists with your friends - playhard
http://www.luttie.com/login.php

======
iajeysurya
Luttie. that's cool to say. Love creating lutties.Amazing launch for video
lovers.

------
laxmikanth
This is awesome! awesome design... A facebook for video I would say!

------
PeerHack
check chill.com most amazing app this seems very similar to chill.com

